# 12 of the Best and Worst Foods to Help Burn Body Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

To lose body fat fast, you cannot focus just on caloric intake and macronutrient ratios. You need to plan out your meals so that you can decide what you should eat and when. To lose body fat fast, you must consume carbs, fats, and proteins in ratios that are best for burning fat. It is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

